# I am programming a UNIX OS based in FreeBSD....



## Mike0009 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am programming a UNIX OS based in FreeBSD....first forgive my bad English, but I am Spanish and I haven't got a lot of knowledge about English. And I need to know how to do the next thing:
I need to know how to use the FreeBSD license, because I don't want to do illegal things, because I want to write a UNIX OS based in FreeBSD and do it copyleft, because I want that always must be free software and a non copyleft license allows to close the code.
So, I need to know how to do with the license.
Help me.
Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Apr 14, 2013)

In simple terms you can do just about anything with BSD licensed code just as long as you acknowledge the copyright and leave the copyright notices intact in the source code.

That's my understanding of the BSD license. Others can elaborate more.


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 15, 2013)

You should read this page.


----------



## penguinhead (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry for bumping this thread up, but does BSD have to be part of the name of the derived operating system? I see no such mention in the BSD license but at the same time, most distros I have seen contain BSD in their name. Linux, on the other hand, is not part of the name of its distros.


----------



## kpa (Jul 2, 2013)

There are no "distros" of BSD in the same sense as with Linux. OpenBSD for instance is completely different operating system that is not binary compatible with FreeBSD. PC-BSD is basically a slightly customized FreeBSD with pre-configured desktop environments etc. but keeps that base operating system pretty much intact compared to basic FreeBSD. PfSense for example is a full operating system geared for firewalling based on FreeBSD, no mention of BSD in its name.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2013)

m0n0wall is another.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2013)

FreeNAS, TrueNAS...

"BSD" is included in names because it's a feature, a selling point.


----------

